# VB.net find file version



## RedHunter (Mar 11, 2009)

I have written a dll in VB.net 2008 express and it contains form on which I would like to display the File version info for the dll, so the user can check that they are referencing the latest version.
My.Application.Info.Version.Major seems to get the version of the host application but I cant find a syntax to get the version of the dll from inside the dll.


----------

